# pro's ,con's , male vs female



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey guys been a while since i have been on , first of Keona and Myami are doing great  .

we are about to add to our chi family , would love a little boy this time  wanted to know what you guys think the pro's and con's are of both sexes as i have only owned girls a little boy is a new venture for me  .
its so hard to choose lol the little girl is stunning and has such a nice head shape but the little boy is sooo cute and mellow lol ruled out the other 2 boys in the litter already so just tossing between girl or boy 


this is the little boy 












this is the little girl


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Boys are more cuddly!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont have any advice on boy or girl. they are both so cute!! but just wanted to say hi and nice to see you here


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my girls are very hypo lol , Thank you Elaina  , i see you have added to your chi family also  love her name , very pretty girl


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't think there's a true argument for either gender in general. The females tend to be a little more aloof, the males more cuddly. There are exceptions to that, obviously. My chi, Lacey, is extremely cuddly and clingy, for instance. There isn't an aloof bone in her body. She's almost *too* cuddly.

If you were going for "looks," I'd go with the girl. She does have a pretty head shape. The boy looks like a sweetie, though.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sugarbaby said:


> my girls are very hypo lol , Thank you Elaina  , i see you have added to your chi family also  love her name , very pretty girl


thank you, i didnt name her, she came with that name  . i've only had her for 3 months now but she is around 1 1/2 years old. She is such a little dream dog, such a sweet girl! 
say hello to your cousin for me, i hope she's doing ok. ( and of course if you or her ever want any more dog clothes, let me know  )


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

elaina said:


> thank you, i didnt name her, she came with that name  . i've only had her for 3 months now but she is around 1 1/2 years old. She is such a little dream dog, such a sweet girl!
> say hello to your cousin for me, i hope she's doing ok. ( and of course if you or her ever want any more dog clothes, let me know  )


awww she sounds lovely  , will say hello next time i see her , i have moved to dont get to see her as often , and i think i will need some more chi clothes with getting another  , haha can never have to many , they have their own cupboard lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Boys tend to be sweeter and more mamas boys. Girls tend to do their own thing and be more aloof. Just stereotypes of course, there's always exceptions. After having had Brody, I'd always have boys from now on. Loved my girls from the past.... but didn't know what I was missing! LOL!


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Ive read in numerous places that females tend to be more demanding of affection and attach to their owner more readily, this can lead to more obsessive and jealous tendencies that can be annoying or even potentially dangerous if not trained correctly to be more social. They also tend to be easier to train and housebreak. 
Spaying has the *possibility* to decrease the chance of the dog becoming overly possessive, plus not having to worry about their Bi-Annual heat cycle is always nice. 

Males are a bit more independent, active, dominating, and potentially more destructive. Then there is obviously the issue of marking territory. But simply neutering can *most likely* get rid of the more undesirable male traits. They are still usually very cuddly and can easily attach to their owner and be a wonderful pet! 


When it comes to excitability and playfulness, they are virtually identical. 
In all honesty, when spayed or neutered, it really doesnt matter too much. 

Remember too that every dog has a different personality, just like humans. _(Unique snowflake and all that.)_ 
Just because there are "stereotypes" of personality traits, doesnt meant that those are the traits you will see in the particular dog. 

When it comes to choosing between the sexes, its more a simple matter of preference.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Simba my male is my dog he follows me everywhere,if I go out the room he looks for me,if I go out he waits in the hall for me ,downside he pees 8 times when we're out leaving his mark.Girls will stay with hubby,daughter and are not too bothered as long as they're with somebody.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I prefer bitches, Harley is only the second dog I have ever had. He is more cuddly than Bambi, but I think Bambi cuddles are more special because they aren't always available lol. I have never met an aloof Chihuahua of either sex though, they always love and adore their people.
I would say with two girls already a boy may well fit in to your pack better. Depends on the temperaments of your current two of course, but finding the best match personality-wise is more important than gender IMO.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Boys are very sweet! The little boy in the pic is precious! I vote for him


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

both my girls are pretty easy going , i think any personality would fit in , either sex they will be desexed when old enough , hubbies concern was the marking with males , i have heard people say their male chi's have started this earlier than other breeds ?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

my boys are more cuddly with me altho one of my girls is completely attached to me too the older two girls love my hubby more and are more happy to do thier own thing...my 7 month old boy hasnt started marking yet he still squats to pee like the girls which B never did ....and he doesnt really mark apart from outside he knows he not allowed to in the house


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is totally cuddly and loves to be around me. If I leave the room he gets up and sees where I went. Usually he will just peak his head into wherever I am and then go back to what he was doing. He is very lively and loves to play.

Jaxx is 9 months old and has never lifted his leg to mark. He does do little pees sometimes when we are out walking to mark but this is not a constant thing and he still squats when he does this. We had him neutered when he was six months old before he started lifting his leg. 

I think either one would be a great addition. When we got Jaxx I was dead set on a girl because I was afraid of boys marking. After we saw Jaxx though we fell in love with him and the idea of the little girl that I was going to see went out the window.

If he/she is going to be spayed or neutered then I would go with your heart and get the one that tugs at your heart when you see their personalities.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

sugarbaby said:


> both my girls are pretty easy going , i think any personality would fit in , either sex they will be desexed when old enough , hubbies concern was the marking with males , i have heard people say their male chi's have started this earlier than other breeds ?


I have only had the one male chi and had him neutered at 8 months. He had not begun to mark and still doesn't lift his leg.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has never marked. He was neutered at 6 months. If you wait to neuter until after they start it, it's much harder to curb. He still squats to pee in the backyard but out on walks, he loves to mark. But NEVER ever in the house.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I say get what you want. None of my Chis have fit the stereotype. 

Our boy was not cuddly. He and Hope's personalities are so much alike it kind of creeps us out sometimes. 

Ruby has definitely chosen my husband as her person and like LaceyGirl, I could not manage it if Eden was any more cuddly and attached to me. The devotion is remarkable. 

So, we have one attached to my husband, one velcro attached to me and one who loves the world (and DH and I) equally, all girls.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I have never owned any male animals but that was mostly due to seeing friends with males humping things or marking and so I did not want to deal with those issues and have only had girly pets always so I have no idea about how they are personalty wise.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

_I had a little male pup that sounds like the one your discribeing he was the best dog I ever owned. He never barked for no reason he was so loyal I could take him anywhere and he was never a problem he listened so well he could walk off leash anytime and be right by my side and when he grew up he turned out to be the best of the litter could have been a champion easily. If this little boy is as laid back and as nice as you say I wouldn't hesitate I'd take him home in a minute.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

I agree that Mama's boys are awfully sweet...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My boy was neutered at 5 months and he has never lifted his leg. He is very loyal and loving and devoted to me and is basically my shaddow around the house. I have a little girl too who is a very cuddly little thing but she's much more highly strung and is equally as bonded to my husband as she is to me. I would definitely get a boy if you've got 2 girls already, they are different in a nice way


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys that will help me reassure hubby  ,i really would like a little boy this time , he just lays in my hand lol the little girls face gets me though , its just so darn cute .


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My Sonny is not fixed yet and will be a year in July. He will mark outside in the grass but doesn't mark in my house. He also does not hump BG. He is all boy mr rough and tough and BG is little Ms Diva. BG is 100% Daddy's girl where Sonny is 100% mommy's boy.


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

I echo much of what everyone has said. Barney is my first male dog. He did start to mark in the house (we have a male and female doberman too), I think to compete with the big dogs. Two times, and he went in for a neuter at 5 months old. He never did it in the house again. 

No humping since he was a tiny puppy when he was just experimenting. He has lots of toys and we play fetch and those sort of games everyday. He is attached to me more than my husband. He is super observant - a great watch dog. He doesn't like when things get moved in the house, such as that evil vacuum machine.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

We have both male and female. Charlie is my boy and howls for me when I go out, but the girls love a cuddle too, just when THEY want it.

Marking IS a problem for us, we have a Chi mix who was neutered and he still marks as does our fully intact boy so we have to go with belly bands.

However after saying that, how could you resist that little boy with his tongue out ahhh, our little girl does this alot and sometimes walks about flicking her tongue in and out a bit like a lizzard. Then she looks up at you with that cute little bt showing and I melt.

I vote for the boy too.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I have 2 of each but I would recommend getting a boy! Yes they can mark if you get him neutered right at the 6 month mark and your females are spayed you should no have a problem with this males can still mark after being neutered if it's done later ninja wasn't neutered until a year old he marked until a few months ago when I got my females spayed. I love the personalities of males they're way more cuddly laid back and fun my girls who I love just as much are independent I barly see baby all day unless I'm letting her outside or feeding her lol ninja is with me 24-7 if I go to the bathroom, shower, watch tv, kitchen etc he's right by my side! I think you will really enjoy a male!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

looking like it will be the little boy lol already trying to think of boy names haha


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I just heard a name the other day that I love. Memphis. Goes with Myami!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> I just heard a name the other day that I love. Memphis. Goes with Myami!!


that is pretty cool  do you mind if i add it to my list ? have Rio and Taffy so far lol


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I think its up to u, personally i prefer females, i dnt think there's anything different about them. The only reason y i prefer females is because when i go to pick up my ex male chi, i always end up touching his wet peepee penis. And boy pee STINKS!!! but both r very loving!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

**Male**
Pros:
they will bark & growl but in reality they are softies
they don't have mood swings
they are more attached to their owners


Cons:
if not neutered they lift their leg to pee & are prone to humping dogs & people
they mark objects to claim ownership
more over protective
when they get excited both neutered & unneutered males, their penis may come out which can be a bit embarrassing


**Female**
Pros:
easier to train
they squat to pee
they don't mark territory


Cons:
tend to be more bossy & independent (might want some alone time)
they have mood swings
if not spayed they get their periods


this is just based on my experience..i have both male & female..they are not spayed or neutered yet


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Gorgeous babies 
Mine is a male but he is the only Chi I've ever had and he is the biggest LOVE BUG lol ever, good luck!


----------

